# PHP book help!!!



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 18, 2008)

hello  frnz i want to learn PHP with MySQL n apache server bt dnt knw frm where to study please help me finding a decent book to follow which must be in simple english...
i already have some knowledge of ASP.NET interface ...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2008)

*WROX: Beginning PHP, Apache, MySQL
*
*www.wrox.com/WileyCDA/WroxTitle/productCd-0764557440.html

My favorite.


----------



## kapsicum (Oct 18, 2008)

though i would suggest you W3schools which is Best of the Lot & also because of its simplicity & To the point ...

recently i also found really neat site Practical PHP Programming wiki but never actually went through it so i m not sure but i feel its a real good one too

hope this links will help you & other ...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 19, 2008)

+1 Pathik


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 19, 2008)

I too learnt PHP using the Wrox's Beginning PHP, Apache and MySQL.. Currently, 'PHP Cookbook' is my favorite..


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 19, 2008)

^Can you tell me the price of the book?(PHP Cookbook)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2008)

Aren't Cookbook contents freely available via the community portal online?


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 20, 2008)

n plz tell me d price of wrox php??


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2008)

Wrox one is easy approach to learing PHP but sometimes it get confusing.
For a begineer everything is not explained in this book. But I am using this book.
Other books are 
Apress.Beginning.PHP.and.MySQL.3rd.Edition.(it deals with PHP6)

OReilly.Learning.PHP.and.MySQL.2nd.Edition.Aug.2007

Do a little bit of googling with appropriate prefix or suffix and you will be surprised.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ Lool...


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 31, 2008)

yesterday I borrowed the wrox ed. of PHP book and I feel its better to have some knowledge of HTML,PHP for a beginner..as I am already reading sams book on PHP and MySQl  so its a bit easier to learn from wrox . and I suggest to all the readers DO NOT follow wrox as your first book. you'll feel depressed..


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2008)

for PHP you should have HTML and  CSS knowledge. Wrox one is a good book to use but you should know the basics first.


----------

